

Silicon Valley startup gala spurs feeding frenzy (YC Demo Day) - il
http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/03/28/net-us-startup-incubator-idUSBRE82R12920120328

======
Alex3917
"Y Combinator's 'Demo Days' have grown into fixtures on the Silicon Valley
calendar, a geek version of the Kentucky Derby, where tech investors come to
see and be seen -- and to place bets on the perceived studs of the startup
scene."

All that's missing are the funny hats and mint juleps.

